# Milano red Civic Type R



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just a handful from today after a wash...


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

Gorgeous car and really good pics too


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

The colour looks sooo deep, its lovely 

Is that a J's Racing exhaust on there? 

The car looks damn good :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks nice, what LSP is it wearing?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the the kind words.

The exhaust is a Toda system, the tailpipe design is a bit Marmite but I love it.

LSP wise its Collinite 476, the images have been played with in Photomatix but regardless of that I am very happy with the results from 476.

The one below is straight from the camera.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Thanks for the the kind words.
> 
> The exhaust is a Toda system, the tailpipe design is a bit Marmite but I love it.
> 
> ...


 hmmmm Toda....:thumb::thumb:

Any other mods or plans for it? Its been tastefully done so far, a drop on coilovers/springs would set the car up nicely. lol sorry I've been thinking about modding for too long now 

Actually I just noticed your car is sitting quite low....


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> hmmmm Toda....:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Any other mods or plans for it? Its been tastefully done so far, a drop on coilovers/springs would set the car up nicely. lol sorry I've been thinking about modding for too long now
> 
> Actually I just noticed your car is sitting quite low....


Yeah its already lowered slightly on some BC RM coilovers.

The only other upgrade apart from that and the Toda is a manifold. I plan to change the inlet manifold for the uprated RBC unit and change the intake to suit, either with a Gruppe M or ARC box, then finish with a remap on K-Pro.


----------

